# Serbian (BCS): Love makes me insecure, makes you superior



## amazingana

Its not meant romantic haha anyway

Could you also translate this?
Love makes me insecure, makes you superior

Thanks!!


----------



## Orlin

amazingana said:


> Its not meant romantic haha anyway
> 
> Could you also translate this?
> Love makes me insecure, makes you superior
> 
> thanks!!


 
Hi! You'd better open a new thread for a new question (one topic per thread!), but I'll try to help you:
Ljubav me čini nesigurnim, čini te superiornom. (said by a man to a woman)
Ljubav me čini nesigurnom, čini te superiornim. (if the roles are reversed)
Btw, this phrase doesn't make much sense to me in both languages.


----------



## DenisBiH

Just a small stylistic revision of Orlin's literal translation (it's not gramatically incorrect)

Ljubav mene čini nesigurnim, a tebe (čini) superiornom. (said by a man to a woman)
Ljubav mene čini nesigurnom, a tebe (čini) superiornim. (if the roles are reversed)

The full version of personal pronoun (acc. mene, tebe rather than me, te) is more appropriate for me here in this context. The second occurence of the verb činiti can be left out.


----------



## amazingana

What if its said by a woman to an other woman?


----------



## Orlin

amazingana said:


> What if its said by a woman to an other woman?


 
We have "nesigurnom" and "superiornom" respectively - feminine gender in both parts.


----------



## amazingana

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## phosphore

Orlin said:


> Hi! You'd better open a new thread for a new question (one topic per thread!), but I'll try to help you:
> Ljubav me čini nesigurnim, (a) tebe čini te superiornom. (said by a man to a woman)
> Ljubav me čini nesigurnom, (a) tebe čini te superiornim. (if the roles are reversed)
> Btw, this phrase doesn't make much sense to me in both languages.


 
I don't like the word "superior", it sounds not really idiomatic.

"Mene ljubav čini nesigurnom a ti se od nje osećaš da si jači"
Love makes me (fem.) insecure while you because of it feel as if you (masc.) were stronger

or something like that would be better.

"Ja od ljubavi postajem nesigurna a ti se od nje osećaš nadmoćno"
I (fem.) become insecure because of love while you (either masc. or fem.) feel superior because of it

would be another variant.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> I don't like the word "superior", it sounds not really idiomatic.
> 
> "Mene ljubav čini nesigurnom a ti se od nje osećaš da si jači"
> Love makes me (fem.) insecure while you because of it feel as if you (masc.) were stronger
> 
> or something like that would be better.
> 
> "Ja od ljubavi postajem nesigurna a ti se od nje osećaš superiorno"
> I (fem.) become insecure because of love while you (either masc. or fem.) feel superior because of it
> 
> would be another variant.




I like the rephrasing.  But there's an issue with the second part, the original English sentence does not have to mean "a ti se od nje osećaš", it could also mean "a ja te zbog nje vidim kao".


----------



## amazingana

I like the input.

But I'm getting a little bit confused haha
The point that I wanted to make was that love makes one person feel insecure and make the other feels 'superior'


----------



## DenisBiH

amazingana said:


> I like the imput
> 
> But im getting a lil bit confused haha
> The point that i wanted to make was that love makes one person feel insecure and make the other feels 'superior'



Just to clarify on the second part, does it 

a) Make the other person feel superior in their own eyes
b) Make you feel that they're superior i.e. make you perceive them as being superior


----------



## amazingana

answer B


----------



## DenisBiH

That's what I suggested to phosphore as a potential issue in his versions. As he's the native speaker here I'd wait for his version of B..


----------



## phosphore

I see. Now that would be something like

"Ja od ljubavi postajem nesigurna a ti od nje postaješ nadmoćna"
I (fem.) become insecure because of love while you (fem.) become superior because of it

or

"...a tebe ona učini nadmoćnom"
...while it makes you (fem.) superior

even though I'm not sure that really conveys the intended meaning.

Denis, I am no more native speaker than you are, so give me a hand here.


----------



## DenisBiH

Maybe some more rephrasing?

Od ove ljubavi postajem nesigurna, (a) ona tebe u mojim očima čini nadmoćnom.


I added "ove" - "this" in the first part because without it the first part seems general and not related to any specific love, while the second part is specific and that somehow didn't sound good. As for the second part "u mojim očima" means "in my eyes" to make the B meaning evident.


----------



## phosphore

Indeed we may add _u mojim očima_ "in my eyes" and then I agree that _od ove ljubavi_ "because of this love" is more appropriate that just _od ljubavi_ "because of love". I would still go however with the structure "ja... a tebe..." with or without a comma before "a". My final version would thus be

"Ja od ove ljubavi postajem nesigurna, a tebe ona u mojim očima čini nadmoćnom"
I'm becoming insecure because of this love, while it makes you superior in my eyes

or, more generally,

"Ja od ljubavi postanem nesigurna, a tebe ona učini nadmoćnom"
I become insecure because of love, while it makes you superior.


----------



## Majalj

Ova ljubav mene spušta, a tebe diže.  

(This love puts me down and brings you up.)


----------



## DenisBiH

Majalj said:


> Ova ljubav mene spušta, a tebe diže.
> 
> (This love puts me down and brings you up.)




Lijepo. Jedino možda moja prljava mašta vidi problem u upotrebi ovoga u smjeru žena muškarcu.  No pošto su dvije žene u pitanju...


----------



## phosphore

Actually we don't know if it is about love between two women or just two women talking about what love does to them.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Actually we don't know if it is about love between two women or just two women talking about what love does to them.




I inferred it's the first because of the original question in the thread (my love makes you superior)


----------



## phosphore

Right. I missed that part.

I think "izdiže" instead of "diže" would eliminate your pervert interpretation of Maja's suggestion.


----------



## Majalj

May be: "izdiže", "uzdiže", "podiže"... 

But what's wrong with pervert interpretations?


----------



## DenisBiH

Majalj said:


> May be: "izdiže", "uzdiže", "podiže"...
> 
> But what's wrong with pervert interpretations?






Ova me ljubav čini zrnašcem prašine koje vjetrom nošeno leluja oko tvog nebeskog nedostižnog lika.

This really is a kind of sentence just made for poets (real and wannabe like me ) to play with.


----------



## aprilmay

_"Ljubav me čini nesigurnim/nesigurnom, tebe čini nadmoćnim/nadmoćnom"_

The adjectives depend on the gender...


----------



## Orlin

aprilmay said:


> _"Ljubav me čini nesigurnim/nesigurnom, tebe čini nadmoćnim/nadmoćnom"_
> 
> The adjectives depend on the gender...


 
Već smo imali sličnu verziju u threadu, a čini mi se da je ipak bolje reći "mene" umesto "me" u ovoj rečenici jer koristimo naglašeni oblik "tebe" u drugoj podrečenici.


----------



## aprilmay

^
Pa da, i to je moguće, ali zvuči mi nekako neprirodno


----------

